# Prevailing Wage Jobs



## Treewolf (Nov 6, 2011)

Fellow Tree Contractors: Does anyone have experience with prevailing wage public jobs in California. It is confusing and hard to get answers from the enforcing agencies. How do I determine if someone should be classified as a tree worker, laborer, logger, landscaper, driver or something else?


----------



## Gologit (Nov 6, 2011)

Treewolf said:


> Fellow Tree Contractors: Does anyone have experience with prevailing wage public jobs in California. It is confusing and hard to get answers from the enforcing agencies. How do I determine if someone should be classified as a tree worker, laborer, logger, landscaper, driver or something else?



PW jobs can be a nightmare, both for record keeping and regulatory compliance.

The way we figured job classifications made it a little easier for us than most. A worker's primary occupation and a history of working at that occupation a majority of the time classified him. I was allowed to cross-classify as many people as I could verify were capable...but I didn't, and I wound up being glad for that. A faller was a faller...period. Same with the Catskinner, loader operator, and the landing man. If they performed any other task than the one they were hired to do, and the additional work comprised more than 20% of their total hours for that day, they were to be paid at the higher of the two pay scales. I made sure my guys did the job that was listed for, and assigned to, them. It made things easier.

I doubt if I'll ever bid another PW job. The paperwork goes on for ever. You can count on the fact that your cost sheets and work records will be audited by whatever agency you're working for...at least twice. If you're already set up with a good record keeping system you're ahead of the game. If not, get one and learn it real well.


----------



## Treewolf (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Gologit, Sounds like good advice.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't know if it's good advice but it worked for me. Maybe some of the contractors in your area that do a lot of PW stuff might be able to give you more specific information. I was a little over my head even bidding a job like that. I made some money but to me it wasn't worth the hassle. I'd rather just log.


----------

